# Hey Brent



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Brent,

In your capacity of "Super Moderator" I would like an explaination with pictures if possible regarding the meaning of "Rep Power" as shown on each persons response on this blog.

It would seem that the "Super Moderator would have the highest score.

But Animal Chris has a higher score than you, 3 times Scott, 6 times me, 15 times Catch22.... 

I am sure that complaining is not allowed so this is just a request for explanation.

If it is based on tarpon catching or cooking then I have no basis for objection but if it on chasing the silver fish or eating what Chris cooks... then I am requesting a recount.

If planning counts... Catch 22 & I are planning to either drive or fly to Vera Cruz in May... please enter this into any recalculation.

Thanks,

TC


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

*And now you know..............*

The explanation of rep power is quite simple and straitforward. It is based on how politically connected you are. Animal Chris can call the governor and speak to him. Brent could call the governor and leave a voice mail and his call would be returned. Scott could call him and eventually receive a request for a contribution for a campaign. You and I could call him and not receive even the common courtesy of a voice mail message.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Only way I'd get a call back is if I SERVED the Governor. ;-)


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Tarponchaser said:


> If planning counts... Catch 22 & I are planning to either drive or fly to Vera Cruz in May...


Hey Doug, If I were you, I'd plan on flying.


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

Tarponchaser will be flying even if we drive.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Doug....This link should tell you everything you need to know about "representation" and "representation power":

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=rep+power&match=all&titlesonly=0

Keep in mind that the tarpon board is just one about 40 message boards hosted by 2coolfishing.com that serves over 30,000 members, and the format of the tarpon board is a generic script that serves the whole 2cool site.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/

Monty Weeks is the one that years ago taught me how to make a web site and provided me the server space for texastarpon.net. When he started 2cool he added the tarpon message board for me, and that's how I got to be the moderator. But....I still don't know what a "super moderator" is. I didn't even know it was in my profile until you pointed it out to me a couple years ago, and I don't know when or why it was changed back to "member". It must be an administrative thing and not related to my "rep power" or my 2cool salary.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

*Brent*

Brent,

I requested a simple explaination with pictures. I did like the red in the link but have no idea of what a neutral reputation is. That link was as helpful as Barney Franks financial advice.

Pehaps you lost your "Super Moterartor" status in the November election... I know we lost about everything else.

If this is based on reputation, then anyone that is named "Animal Chris" and can cook like he can should have a very high score.

I hope the silver fish get here soon... this is like a bunch of old folks talking about their doctor appointments.

TC


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Well Doug, while we might have to wait on the big silver fish for a few more months, I'd like you to know that we have been practicing on the cooking / eating end. Here are a few choice shots to help you get through these cold dark winter days, The 2009 Club Sabalo de San Luis Winter meeting...

From top to bottom
1) The usual suspects, including Super Moderator
2) to the victors, so go the spoils
3) Scott and Tommie practicing the Clubs secret handshake
and 
4) Bug, a brew and Catch-22


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

*Simple Explanation....*

Why didn't you say so????

rep power - A rating of what people think about what you post.
neutral reputation - Nobody is thinking anything about what you post.

Sorry, pictures not available....


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

*Brent*

Thanks. Now I understand.... the pictures helped a lot.

Even with all the "Major Sucking Up" ... from "Pretty Woman" .... I did not even get an invatation or a plate to go.

Only a few more months of lack of tarpon, good food, and camaraderie.

TC


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Dear Mr. SuperModerator,

I noticed that Bonito joined in November of 2008 and has a Rep Power of 2355.

I am pretty sure that score did not come from the "Tarpon Blog" and I am thinking that other moderators are more liberal with their ratings.

I am not paranoid or insecure but don't think that with such a low score (106) that I can even offer an opinion much less any criticism.

As usual I will just keep my unbiased and valuable information to myself. 

However; ocassionally I will have to go out on a limb and make fun of some liberal, uneducated, tree hugger. After all soon we will have nuke free world with eveyone making a minium of $240,000 and a maximum of $241,000.

This wealth re-distribution will be accomplished by the following simlpe tax schedule:
$240,000 = minimum base wage= Zero taxes with supplements to acheive min..... employment not required....possible additional unenployment stimlus benefits based on past lack of employment...also monies spent on any form of Lotto will be re-imbursed by each State

$240,500* = middle class = employment required.... *could be less based on 2007 income..which will become your base.. tax of 16% of all earnings

$241,000 = maximum = Rich class= 100% tax of all over max to be used to supplement unemployed to reach minimum base wage.

TC


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

Once again you are wrong! Just like being at home with the little woman. I got you a plate to go and will give it to you soon. Worried about food being spoiled? Not to worry, Animal Chris added enough seasoning that it may last forever! My stomach just quit burning about a week ago.


----------

